# Tiredness on Metformin



## nigel daruvalla (May 5, 2015)

I was diagnosed with Diabetics after my fasting blood test result of 10.1 and have been taking Metformin for nearly 3 weeks now. Since taking this I have been off work as I am so tired and have no energy at all - Is this normal? any advice?


----------



## soxpatch (May 5, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm a complete novice myself being diagnosed towards the end of March- I was feeling drained before diagnosis and had adverse reaction to the normal metformin & then the slow release one. I've ended up on a branded version of metformin which is working better for me. Upon diagnosis I was 16.8 & ended up in an ambulance with ketones!

I've since got me levels down to between 6.1 and 9.9 and I'm feeling more in control. I've lost weight which is helping! 

I too have been off work while I've struggled with being newly diagnosed but as I'm starting to feel better I'm going back to work at the end of next week. 

I hope things start to get better for you. i believe it does take a while for the meds to kick in and for all the changes you have to make to your lifestyle to sink in.


----------



## KookyCat (May 5, 2015)

Hiya and welcome
High blood sugar does tend to make us tired, and I was exhausted after diagnosis for quite some time.  It makes sense really because some of the fuel you put into your body is lingering around in your blood instead of making its way into your cells where it's needed to give you energy.  I get dopey at anything above 8 so it's likely the high blood sugar is the culprit.  I don't know much about Metformin and side effects but it might be worth checking in with your GP to rule out other causes of fatigue if you're worried, especially if you weren't tired before diagnosis.  Also I get tired if I get dehydrated so make sure you're drinking enough water

Hope you start to feel better soon and Soxpatch I'm glad you're feeling better


----------



## Carina1962 (May 5, 2015)

When I started taking Metformin in January this year I noticed that my appetite had become suppressed.  I mentioned this to my GP and she said that metformin does act as an appetite suppressant and a lot of people lose weight when on it.  I only take x1 500mg daily.


----------



## bill hopkinson (May 5, 2015)

nigel daruvalla said:


> I was diagnosed with Diabetics after my fasting blood test result of 10.1 and have been taking Metformin for nearly 3 weeks now. Since taking this I have been off work as I am so tired and have no energy at all - Is this normal? any advice?



It is not unusual to be tired on high blood sugar, nor is it unusual to feel tired when adjusting to Metformin.
Depression will compound the tiredness, but lower blood sugar and adjusting to Metformin, or switching to the slow release form of Metformin helps.
I would not recommend it to everyone, but my GP suggested that I was always going to have problems with side effects from my depression medication, and hinted that I might try I chinese medicine. I got a prescription while I was in Bejing not long ago, and the tiredness which has dogged me for years has gone. But the chinese medication gives me diarhoea...
Best of luck.


----------



## stephknits (May 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  It does take a while for the tiredness to go.  This will come with lower blood sugars.  Are you on any  other medication for your diabetes?  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Caroline (May 6, 2015)

your system is working hard to adapt to the changes so you will feel tired, but it will pass. If it doesn't go back and talk to your doctor or the practice nurse.


----------

